# Halloween party pinatas? Anyone?



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Making a pinata or using the pinata? Making a pinata is a fun, messy project-fun for kids and adults. Using it-you need lots of space and everyone stand back! When that candy starts to come out kids get crazy! We always hung ours from a sturdy tree limb-there was ample space so no one would accidentally get hit with the stick. The crowd generally would tell the child "at bat" if they were getting "warmer or colder." Some kids (and adults) really wander with a blindfold! An image burned into my memory-kids swooping down like vultures to grab as much candy as possible-like they were desperate for candy! Even though there was plenty of other snacks and cake! We also added inexpensive non breakable favors-spider rings, etc.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I've never done this before, but now I'm gonna add this to my potential projects!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Never made or had one at a Halloween party but it's a cool idea!. Hope you will share pictures if you go this route for your party!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

We decided on a jol pinata for our daughter's 4th birthday. I used this tutorial to get started.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Papier-Mache-Pumpkins/?ALLSTEPS
It took a few tries to get the twine the way I wanted it. I found that it was easier to blow the balloon up until the twine is just snug and then adjust it to get the look you want, then blow it up the rest of the way. You have to be careful though because if it is too full of air that will cause the twine to bunch together and you won't get nice bulges. I've got one layer of paper mache on it. I'm not sure if i want another layer or not before I finish it. I want it sturdy enough to hold candy but not so thick she can't break it. I'll post pics as i get further into it.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw this tutorial not too long ago and thought it was cute, you can draw upon a lot of other characters and shapes using the basic design. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwli_Nkj4fc


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've made a number of piñatas. For ages 3 to 12. And believe me, making a piñata a group of 12 year olds don't destroy in a single swing can be a challenge. 


For your 3 year olds, you're only going to want a few layers of mache. Anything more than about 5 and they'll get frustrated. 


THE HARDEST THING IS MAKING THE STRING STRONG ENOUGH/NOT RIP OUT. Especially with a full piñata. My solution has been to wrap the strings around the entire piñata.

The tombstonata: 

7-8 year olds. Base was a cereal box (left inside). about 10 coats of mache. string runs around the edges. 










The unicorn.

Very dead (didn't get a 'living' pic) Shoebox base, neck/head and legs just for looks. 5 coats mache Ages 4-5. String around the shoebox. 











Traditional star work in progress (no completed pic):

Ages 5-12, about 30 kids were going to be swinging at this. Basketball base, made 2 half shells, then mache them together. The points are party hats. From here, I wrapped dental floss around the ball, added a layer, wrapped in another direction, added a layer, etc. Overall 15 layers or mache. The rope holding the piñata broke, not the string or piñata. Every kid got to swing, without so much as a blindfold before it finally gave way. I used to have a video, but it's lost.


----------

